
Dell May Be Signaling New Type of Innovation With Lattitude-On - pchristensen
http://whydoeseverythingsuck.com/2008/08/dell-may-be-signaling-new-type-of.html
======
Alex3917
There is a rumor that Apple is going to add something extra to the Montevina
chipset, so it's possible that they will do the same by adding an Atom chip or
whatever they are using to power the iPhone.

